# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour miền trung Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Hội An 4 ngày

## dieptour

*Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Bà Nà – Hội An*
*(Chương trình, 4 ngày 5 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô - Tàu)*

_Thành phố Đà Nẵng - Thành phố trẻ , năng động nằm ngay bên bờ sông Hàn , và ngay cạnh biển Đông nên Thành phố Đà Nẵng thực sự quyến rũ ko chỉ đối với người dân Đà nẵng nói riêng mà với tất cả các du khách nói chung. Đến Đà Nẵng bạn có thể tận hưởng không khí cực kỳ mang “chất biển” , bạn có thể hít thở ,lắng nghe gió biển , những ánh nắng sớm ban mai , bình minh-hoàng hôn trên biển …_

*Đêm thứ nhất: Khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng*

*19h00*: Quý khách có mặt tại điểm hẹn,  xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng, nghỉ đêm trên xe. Quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi máy bay hoặc tàu nằm(Nếu đi bằng máy bay thì sẽ khởi hành vào sáng ngày hôm sau).

*Ngày 01: Đà Nẵng  ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

- *10h00*: Đến Đà Nẵng, quý khách  nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
*- Trưa*: Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
- *Chiều*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi tham quan.
• Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Moutain)
• Viếng Linh Ứng Tự, về khách  sạn nhận phòng.
• Thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp biển Mỹ Khê (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất HànhTinh). Tư do tắm biển Mỹ Khê.
*Tối*: Ăn tối với đặc sản “Bánh Tráng thịt heo hai đầu da & Mì Quảng”. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,...
Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Nẵng.

*Ngày 02: Khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng*    : Sau khi ăn sáng điểm tâm xe đưa quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Bà Nà - Suối Mơ đi Cáp Treo lên Đỉnh Bà Nà. tại Ga số 2 tham quan khu du lịch Bà Nà Bynight, đồi vọng cảnh, vườn tịnh tâm, cây bưởi 80 năm, chùa Linh Ứng Bà Nà, Tượng Thích Ca Phật Đài lớn nhất nước.Tiếp tục đi Cáp treo lên Ga 3 tham quan: Cầu treo, chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúavới độ cao 1487m so với mực nước biển.
*11h30*: Quý khách đi xuống. Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*   : Quý khách tự do tắm biển tại bãi biển Mỹ Khê hoặc Sơn Trà.
*Tối *     : Quý khách tự do dạo chơi phố biển Đà Nẵng về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 03: Đà Nẵng – Ngũ Hành Sơn – Phố Cổ Hội An ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng*    : Sau khi ăn sáng điểm tâm, quý khách khởi hành tham quan Đô thị cổ Hội An được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản Văn hoá Thế giới, trên đường Quý khách dừng chân tham quan:
Ngũ Hành Sơn – một tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên với những hang động huyền bí, thâm nghiêm (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng).
Thăm Làng đá Mỹ nghệ Non Nước, ngắm nhìn biển Non Nước – China Beach.
*11h30*: Đến Hội An, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều*   : Bách bộ tham quan Phố cổ Hội An(Di Sản Văn Hoá Thế Giới): Nhà cổ Tấn Ký, Nhà cổ Phùng Hưng, Hội Quán Phước Kiến, Hội Quán Quảng Đông, Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Xưởng sản xuất mỹ nghệ, thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15. Tham quan tắm biển Cửa Đại - Hội An. Xe đưa quý khách trở về Đà Nẵng nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối
*Tối*      :Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Cầu Thuận Phước lung linh sắc màu hoặc đi Café - Bar - Discotheque,...

*Ngày 04: Đà Nẵng    ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

- *Sáng*: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa quý khách đi trợ mua sắm quà lưu niệm về cho người thân và bạn bè.
- *11h30*: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 12h30: làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn.
- *13h00*: Xe đưa quý khách ra Ga tàu lên chuyến tàu SE4 khởi hành về Hà Nội lúc 14h02’, quý khách nghỉ ngơi trên tàu (đi tàu quý khách tự túc ăn tối).

*Ngày 05: Về điểm xuất phát* 

*05h30:* Tàu về Ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình. Chào và hẹn gặp lại qúy khách.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 3.850.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để biết chi tiết về giá!

** DỊCH VỤ BAO GỒM:*

1. Vé tàu nằm mềm điều hòa khứ hồi. Xe Ô tô đời mới  phục vụ theo chương trình.
2. Khách sạn tiện nghi 2* sao. Ngủ 2-3 người/ phòng. Phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi.
3. Ăn các bữa theo chương trình (Bữa chính 100.000/suất – Bữa phụ 30.000/suất)
4. Vé Cáp treo Bà Nà khứ/hồi 
5. Vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình
6. Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
7. Bảo hiểm du lịch. Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe.


** Giá không bao gồm*

1. Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt là, đồ uống tự gọi trong các bữa ăn, VAT và tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.




*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com - http://datvemaybaygiare.vn/*
*http://dulichanhsaomoi.com/tourtrong...2%80%93-hoi-an*
*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

